

Motorola unveils the Moto E, an entry-level Android smartphone for the masses - lalmachado
http://www.goodbyedumbphone.com/

======
ScottWhigham
I found it difficult to find the specs + price. It's here:

[http://www.motorola.com/us/consumers/shop-all-
other/Moto-E/m...](http://www.motorola.com/us/consumers/shop-all-
other/Moto-E/moto-e.html)

$129.99 US w/ no contract

Processor: Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ 200 with 1.2GHz dual-core A7 CPU Adreno 302
400MHz single-core GPU

Display: 4.3 inches 540 x 960 qHD, 256ppi

Capacity: 4GB user storage, MicroSD slot supports up to 32GB expandable memory
1GB RAM

============

That's great for kids and folks who don't need lots of snappiness/power. Love
it!

For comparison, the Google Nexus 5 has the Snapdragon 800 rated at 2.26ghz and
is $350 for 16GB version

[http://www.google.com/nexus/5/](http://www.google.com/nexus/5/)

------
janesvilleseo
So "guaranteed upgrade" is now something to market as a benefit/feature?

~~~
al2o3cr
Apparently - there's certainly been a few instances where a phone was already
a release or two back at launch and never got upgraded.

The copy is borderline deceptive tho; the footnote clarifies "guaranteed
upgrade" with "The device will receive at least one software update to bring
it up to date with the current KitKat 4.4.3 operating system". So the
"upgrade" isn't to the next, not-yet-released Android version but only to the
next point release...

